
Researchers Suggest Broiler Chicken Will Denote Our Current Geological Age - jv22222
https://phys.org/news/2018-12-broiler-chicken-hallmark-anthropocene.html
======
jv22222
Original Paper:
[https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsos.180325](https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsos.180325)

